# Eclipse 64 Bit



## changamanga-man (10. Dez 2007)

hallo leute 
ich habe windows vista 64 bit
aber eclipse läuft nicht dadrauf
gibt es ne extra 64 bit version von eclipse?


----------



## maki (10. Dez 2007)

Alles noch sehr instabil (Eclipse 3.4), ist wohl noch etwas früh für 64 Bit Systeme.

http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/S-3.4M2-200709210919/index.php#EclipseSDK

Darf man fragen wozu 64 Bit?
Waren 32 nicht genug?


----------



## Saxony (10. Dez 2007)

8-bit ruleZ!


----------



## AlArenal (10. Dez 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Waren 32 nicht genug?



Falls Eclipse mal mehr als 4 GB RAM braucht..


----------



## maki (10. Dez 2007)

rofl

Irgendwann sind 64 Bit Systeme schon interessant, im Moment sehe ich allerdings keinen Sinn darin, wenn man nicht ein konkretes Problem damit lösen will


----------



## changamanga-man (10. Dez 2007)

naja ich hab halt gedacht das ich nen 64 bit os habe dann brauch ich auch 64 bit software
aber leider geht bei mir eclipse ja nich
das hier ist die fehlermeldung
http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/9379/darum2dz6.jpg
was kann ich denn machen das die nich mehr kommt
jre und jdk hab ich instaliert


----------



## Guest (10. Dez 2007)

Charminderbaer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja ich hab halt gedacht das ich nen 64 bit os habe dann brauch ich auch 64 bit software
> aber leider geht bei mir eclipse ja nich
> das hier ist die fehlermeldung
> http://img229.imageshack.us/img229/9379/darum2dz6.jpg
> ...


Dein Problem hat nicht direkt etwas mit Eclipse zu tun. Dir fehlt einfach das JRE. Eclipse (32 Bit Version) läuft auch 
unter Vista x64 einwandfrei. Auch mit der 64 Bit VM.

Installiere einfach das hier: Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 3 und starte Eclipse.


----------



## changamanga-man (10. Dez 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Charminderbaer hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eigentlich habe ich das schon instaliert aber ich versuch es noch mal!
danke


----------



## maki (10. Dez 2007)

> naja ich hab halt gedacht das ich nen 64 bit os habe dann brauch ich auch 64 bit software


Ich meinte eher allgemein, nicht nur Java, darunter fällt auch das OS und sonst alles was man so am PC braucht


----------



## Luz (22. Mrz 2008)

hi ihr. Ich versuch mich auch grad mit der kombination Windows Vista x64, Java VM für x64 und eclipse.

zuerst fand eclipse jre nicht. 

Nachdem ich jre in den eclipse Ordner kopiert habe, fand er es, brach aber nach dem start ab.

Dann hab ich die 386er Javaversion installiert. Er findet es. Startet es... aber nix geht. Lauter Anzeigefehler usw. Der Kompatibilitätsmodus von Vista bringt au nix.

Dann hab ich es mit verschiedenen Eclipse-Versionen versucht. Eine ätere zeigt lustigerweise alles richtig an ... schmiert aber gelegentlich ab.


Ich denke es ist an der Zeit um hier nach Hilfe zu rufen^^
also:

Hiilffeee  :cry:


----------



## semi (22. Mrz 2008)

Die 64Bit VM kannst du nicht verwenden. Es gibt zwar bereits ein x64 SWT, aber noch keine 64Bit Version von Eclipse
als ganzes, die verwendbar wäre. Installiere die 32Bit JRE. Die 32er Version läuft einwandfrei unter Vista x64. 
Sollte Eclipse das JRE nicht finden, kannst du die VM als Parameter angeben (einfach den Link anpassen).
z.B. (hier JRE 1.6.0_03)

c:\wo\auch\immer\eclipse\eclipse.exe -vm "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin"

Trage auch noch mal das hier in eclipse.ini ein. Läuft bei mir seit langer Zeit ohne OutOfMemory o.ä. Fehler.
	
	
	
	





```
-showsplash
org.eclipse.platform
--launcher.XXMaxPermSize
128m
-vmargs
-Xss2m
-Xms128m
-Xmx512m
-XX:PermSize=64m
-XX:MaxPermSize=128m
-XX:+UseConcMarkSweepGC
-XX:+CMSClassUnloadingEnabled
-XX:+CMSPermGenSweepingEnabled
```


----------



## Luz (22. Mrz 2008)

danke für die schnelle hilfe. aber bisher läuft nix so richtig. eclipse startet zwar aber ich hab immernoch jede menge Anzeigefehler. z.B. keine Scrollbalken für den Quelltext. Wenn ich die größe des Fenster veränder dreht es vollkommen durch ...

Welche Version von eclipse benutzt du?


----------



## semi (22. Mrz 2008)

Die JEE Version* von hier http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/ mit paar zusätzlichen Plugins.
Ich habe aber unter Vista kein Aero-Glas installiert, da mir das ganze zu bunt ist.


* Die Herbst-Version: eclipse-jee-europa-fall-win32.zip, da ich keine Zeit finde, diese zu aktualisieren.
Die Winter-Version läuft aber auch.


----------



## Icen (7. Okt 2008)

kann da zustimmen die 32bit Version läuft auch bei mir einwandfrei unter dem 64Bit Vista außer bei einpaar grafischen sachen hackt es manchmal bei mir .

Vllt noch ein grund nachreichen warum sich leute die 64 Bit version kaufen.
Sie brauchen mehr ram für andere Programme


----------



## lhein (8. Okt 2008)

Also ich hab 64bit Vista, 64bit JDK und 64bit Eclipse und das läuft bisher problemlos.


----------



## Zed (8. Okt 2008)

Ich bemitleide die 64 Bit OS Benutzer. Ich denke das sind Masochisten  wer sonnst würde sich selber Steine in den Weg legen nur im einen Vorteil zu geniessen der für Normalanwender unrelevant ist. 

Dann kommen die immer mit dem Argument ich brauch mehr RAM fürs Zocken. Komischerweiße zock ich alle coolen Games mit 2 GB RAM und es läuft einwandfrei.

Ist zwar bissel OT aber ich konnte nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Okt 2008)

Was soll der Unsinn? Ist doch klar das 64bit sehr bald Standard ist. Ist lediglich eine Frage wie gut das Betriebssystem damit klar kommt. Eclipse 64 Bit funktioniert problemlos, Java ebenfalls, und mit Linux habe ich generell keine Probleme mit einem 64 Bit System.


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Okt 2008)

Zed hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bemitleide die 64 Bit OS Benutzer. Ich denke das sind Masochisten  wer sonnst würde sich selber Steine in den Weg legen nur im einen Vorteil zu geniessen der für Normalanwender unrelevant ist.
> 
> Dann kommen die immer mit dem Argument ich brauch mehr RAM fürs Zocken. Komischerweiße zock ich alle coolen Games mit 2 GB RAM und es läuft einwandfrei.
> 
> Ist zwar bissel OT aber ich konnte nicht wiederstehen.



Jo, wären wir am besten bei 8bit-Betriebssystemen geblieben... dann wäre alles so viel einfacher gewesen *seufz*


----------



## Saxony (8. Okt 2008)

Saxony hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 8-bit ruleZ!





			
				Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jo, wären wir am besten bei 8bit-Betriebssystemen geblieben... dann wäre alles so viel einfacher gewesen *seufz*



Damit schliesst sich der Diskussionskreis...



bye Saxony


----------



## DEvent (9. Okt 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was soll der Unsinn? Ist doch klar das 64bit sehr bald Standard ist. Ist lediglich eine Frage wie gut das Betriebssystem damit klar kommt. Eclipse 64 Bit funktioniert problemlos, Java ebenfalls, und mit Linux habe ich generell keine Probleme mit einem 64 Bit System.



Ich eigentlich auch, bis jetzt, noch nicht. Eclipse, Java, Flash, usw. alles laeuft gut in 64bit. Ob ich 64bit braucht, wahrscheinlich nicht, ich wollte einfach mal 64bit ausprobieren.


----------

